# Orange Salad



## jkath (Oct 7, 2004)

I just had one of my favorite salads, and thought you'd like to virtually have it too ......
Mixed Greens
Thinly Sliced red onions
giant chunks of bleu cheese
mandarin oranges
caramelized pecans
Topped with a grilled chicken breast, sliced
Dressing: slightly sweet orange vinegarette


----------



## mudbug (Oct 7, 2004)

take out the bleu cheese and I'm there!  how do you do your vinaigrette?


----------



## GB (Oct 7, 2004)

ohhh that sounds delicious.


----------



## jkath (Oct 7, 2004)

mudbug said:
			
		

> take out the bleu cheese and I'm there!  how do you do your vinaigrette?



(Thanks for the correct spelling! After I saw what I wrote...aaah! Must not have had enough caffeine today)

I just throw stuff in - this is probably, maybe kinda accurate....

Orange Vinaigrette: 
3-5 tsp sugar (to taste)
1/2 tsp brown sugar 
3/4 cup vinegar (apple cider is best, or rice...just not white or malt)
1 1/2 cup EVOO
2 green onions, finely chopped
3/4 cup orange juice

Microwave sugars & vinegar, till boiling. Mix well. Add remaining ingredients. Make sure to mix well (or shake if you keep it in a bottle) before each serving.
(*if you are desperately out of orange juice, you can use the juice from the mandarin oranges. Just cut down your sugar!!!)


----------



## jkath (Oct 7, 2004)

and if you don't like the bleu, use feta!


----------



## mudbug (Oct 7, 2004)

thanks, jkath.  will try it out.


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Oct 7, 2004)

add some strawberries and some poppy seed dressing


----------



## jkath (Oct 8, 2004)

I like the strawberry idea - it would be pretty, fanned out across the chicken on top!  Of course if we're adding even more, there must always be avocao slices on every salad! (It's an obsession with me)


----------

